
Facebook and privacy: it's time to change the conversation - stablemap
http://www.fast.ai/2018/04/19/facebook/
======
mtgx
> Facebook is the primary source of news in Myanmar (in part due to the
> Facebook program “Free Basics”, explained more below)

It's like everything all the critics have said about Free Basics has come
true, and then some. I'm glad the activists were able to kill that program in
most of the big countries in which Facebook was pushing it.

We could have been talking about a similar situation in India, too, if most
Indians got their news from Free Basics by now, especially with India's
history of violence between various religious groups, too.

